# PLATZANGST Jacke TRAILTECH Damen größe



## Fotocase (13. November 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Keine mir ein Mädel sagen wie die PLATZANGST jacke TRAILTECH
in der größe XL ausfällt?
Wollte mir die jacke gerne bestellen nur weiß ich nicht wie die größen so
ausfallen.

Danke für eure Hilfe 
*
*


----------



## MelleD (14. November 2011)

Hab zwar nicht die Trailtech, sondern die Wasp, aber ich finde, dass die schon nen bissl größer ausfallen.
Hab normal XS/S in Jacken, hab se mir in XS bestellt und da hab ich noch ordentlich Platz drunter für Protektoren  Vielleicht nen Tacken zu groß, aber ich finds so ganz angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

